# leaves on heads turning dark purple



## justy (Nov 20, 2007)

could someone help me my plants have been heading for about 5 weeks and i have some nice buds but i noticed on one of the heads the leaves around it were turning purple so i dont know if i have over fertilized or not


----------



## lyfr (Nov 20, 2007)

if its outdoor could be cause of the cold.kinda need more info...strain,in/out, only thing i could thing of is cold or strain related.ill sure youll have lots of help here. good luck


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 20, 2007)

Or, you have really good weed. alot of strains go purple.
  wish my buds would go purple!!!!!


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2007)

justy said:
			
		

> could someone help me my plants have been heading for about 5 weeks and i have some nice buds but i noticed on one of the heads the leaves around it were turning purple so i dont know if i have over fertilized or not



"Over fertil;ization" is not relative to purple coloring. "P" defficeincy _"can"_ be, but isn't  positively. Often outdoor temps below 60F, will inhibit some nutrient uptake/utilization, and will express purples.


----------

